# Have: LOTR models + AOBR Orks. Want: $$$ or Grey Knights



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Rules:

Post or PM, doesn't matter
Make a reasonable offer
Pics available on request
Will ship outside US, but you have to eat shipping.

Hey Heresy, been a while since I've been on.

Just trying to get back into 40k after a hiatus (paintball, school and work induced) and am looking to start Grey Knights.

Want: Grey Knights models or money so I can buy some! :biggrin:

I have quite a few Lord of the Rings models and I will be the first to admit that some of them do need some TLC (mostly the Uruk Hai pikemen)

24 Warriors of Rohan
20 Uruk-Hai Warriors
87 Goblin Warriors
1 Goblin King of Moria
16 High Elves of the Last Alliance
4 Hobbit Archers
24 Wood Elf Warriors
13 Men of the Last Alliance
37 Warriors of Minas Tirith
1 Gondor Avenger Bolt Thrower (with 3 crew)

Books:

1 Mini Lord of the Rings strategy battle game rule book (SOLD!)
2 The Scouring of the Shire supplements
1 Siege of Gondor supplement
1 Shadow and Flame supplement
1 The Battle of Pelennor Fields supplement

I also have all the Assault on Black Reach Orks for sale, 2 of the Deffkoptas have been painted and the 3rd part way as well as some paint on the Warboss. All Boyz and Nobs still on sprue. 

Finally, I've got a terrible attempt at a unique Genestealer (metal). He is attempting to run and looks like he's going to fall over. Not a hard fix, just need to remove a leg and he'll be standing upright again. (Will let go for cheap)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sadly, I don't want any of the things which you are offering.

However, I do have a medium sized Grey Knight force I am looking to sell (part or wholely). Let me know if you are interested


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

To the top!


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Mini rule book sold, still have everything else!
Also got the AOBR Orks for sale


----------

